# Halkidiki



## dreamchaser (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi, we are going to Halkidiki (hopefully!) in the summer. I would like to hear from anyone living there on the best places to see if you are doing the trip for pleasure and possible relocation.
We will probably stay in the West Halkidiki area, around the Nea Moudania.
Can anyone give me some useful info?
Thanks


----------

